# Introducing youngest member of the club!



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I would like to share the good news at our house. Our first child, Jonas, was born on 07/22. The baby boy and mom Rhonda are doing great! of course the arrival of the bundle of joy might prevent my attendance at meetings for a while, but I will try my best to stay connected to y'all.

A couple of pics of little Jonas. 

And now I have two tanks! The 20g long became a reality, with solid plant growth, fish and external filter! Messy scaping, though. Will post pixs soon. 

Best,

Marcio


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Congratulations!!! That's the best excuse for non-attendance ever!!


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family! Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

hehehe cute, already got him putting up his dukes..

congrats.... did you ever get the plant questions solved when you saw me at fish gallery the other day or more like a month ago. maybe longer then that.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Congratulations to you and your family!*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations! Don't forget to fertilize and give him regular water changes.


----------

